# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > آموزش: دانلود کتاب های آموزش جاوا اسکریپت Java Script

## DeveloperStudio

دانلود کتاب های آموزش جاوا اسکریپت Java Script

شامل تمام مطالب آموزشی جاوا اسکریپت + مثال های عملی + syntax و سورس


نام کتاب : آموزش کامل جاوا اسکریپت به همراه مثال های عملی
قطع : A4 - PDF - رنگی
نویسنده : مهرداد فتاحی
صفحات : 132 صفجه
ناشر : www.Developer1.ir

دانلود کتاب آموزش جاوا اسکریپت

----------


## sali444

مرسی.
سرفصل ها رو بذارید لطفن.

----------


## DeveloperStudio

فهرست مطالب آموزشی کتاب 


		مقدمه و معرفی زبان جاوا اسکريپت
مکان قرار گيری اسکريپت ها	نکات مقدماتی در کد نويسی	عمگرهای جاوا اسکريپت	نمايش کاراکترهای خاص
	ساختار دستوری جاوا اسکريپت
ساختار دستوری if	ساختار دستوری switch	توابع در جاوا اسکريپت	منوهای Pop-Up در جاوا اسکريپت	آرايه ها در جاوا اسکريپت	حلقه ها در جاوا اسکريپت - حلقه for	حلقه do...while و while	حلقه for...in در جاوا اسکريپت	دستورات break و continue	ساختار دستوری try ... catch	ساختار دستوری throw	ساختار دستوری onerror
	مبحث شی گرايي در جاوا اسکريپت
مقدمه ای بر مبحث شی گرايي	شی string
	خواص شی String
	متدهای شی String	شی Date
	خواص شی Date
	متدهای شی Date	شی Math
	شی Math - انجام عملیات های ریاضی در جاوا اسکریپت
	ثابت های عددی شی Math
	تابع های ریاضی شی Math	شی Number
	شی Number - اعداد در جاوا اسکریپت	شی Boolean
	شی Boolean	شی RegExp - عملیات جستجو متن در جاوا اسکریپت	اشيای پيشرفته جاوا اسکريپت	شی Navigator
	خواص شی Navigator

خاصيت appName
	 خاصيت appCodeName
	 خاصيت appVersion
	 خاصيت cookieEnabled
	 خاصيت browserLanguage
	 خاصيت systemLanguage
	 خاصيت onLine
	 خاصيت cpuClass	شی window
	خواص شی window
	خاصيت closed
	خاصيت defaultstatus
	خاصيت length
	خاصيت name
	خاصيت opener
	خاصيت self
	خاصيت status
	خاصيت top
	شی History


	خواص شی History



	خاصيت length


	متدهای شی History


	متد back


	متد forward


	متد go

	شی Location


	خواص شی Location


	متدهای شی Location

	شی Screen

	خواص شی Location
	مباحث پیشرفته جاوا اسکریپت
اعتبار سنجی داده های ورودی در فرم های HTML	رویدادهای زمانی در جاوا اسکریپت

----------


## DeveloperStudio

نسخه تحت ویندوز کتاب نیز به زودی آماده می شود ...

----------

